
Feds Vowed to Quell Unrest in Portland. Local Leaders Are Telling Them to Leave - legerdemain
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/17/us/portland-protests.html
======
Blackthorn
How long before someone who carries thinks (rightfully) that they are being
kidnapped, and opens fire? What happens afterward?

~~~
ideals
I was thinking the same thing watching these videos of them jumping out of
minivans. It looks like kidnapping.

I worry for the person who will make this mistake because the officers will
return fire and leave another person murdered in the street.

They're putting their own officers lives in danger by doing this as well. This
isn't war, casualties shouldn't be an acceptable side effect to public
protests in the US

~~~
kyleee
Probably not wise to fire at federal officers

~~~
olliej
That’s the problem - they aren’t identifying themselves as federal officers,
they aren’t displaying legally require identification.

So it is reasonable to defend yourself.

But then police who murdered breonna Taylor claimed (in a stand your ground
state) that her boyfriend committed a crime when he shot back at a group of i
identified people that burst into their house and shot his girlfriend.

So yeah it would be a bloodbath. A bloodbath caused by the federal government
choosing to kidnap and murder people.

~~~
kyleee
very interesting, so they don't have any patches or any identifying
information on them?

~~~
yeetawayhn
They do, you can see them on closer videos taken.

~~~
olliej
From the opb report it sounds like they were essentially just little badges
that say "police".

There is no federal "police" department. There's a number of federal agencies
that do "law" enforcement and similar, but none of them are police. US Police
departments are a part of incorporated cities. Outside of such cities, you get
sheriffs. Between states you get the FBI, Treasury, Marshalls, etc.

These people were being taken to a federal courthouse, implying that they were
federal agents, the only groups in Portland at the moment are ICE and the US
Marshall service. The former has a fairly terrible human and constitutional
rights record so I would guess it was probably them, but who knows - we know
that they've had people "arrested" but have no record of the arrest. Which
means it was an abduction by the federal gov with the intent to terrorise and
escalate the conflict.

~~~
yeetawayhn
> From the opb report it sounds like they were essentially just little badges
> that say "police".

Which means that the OPB report is being intentionally misleading. Which is
unsurprising for much of the media covering the events.

This doesn't come off as an honest criticism, as even having the specific
agency insignia would just be blown off.

------
dopylitty
Meanwhile when right wing terrorists took over federal property in the same
state nothing happened to them and they’re now threatening neighboring states,
including invading state government buildings in Idaho.

